# Bodnant Garden Today.



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

The 710 and I finally manage to get out of the house on our own and it gives me a chance to use my new camera. We went to the world renowned Bodnant Garden about a 10 minute from home. All photos were taken using the auto setting. I've not quite got my head round the manual settinngs yet. 

Your comments and criticisms will be greatly welcomed.

The Laburnum arch which is considered to be the finest anywhere in the country, not yet in full bloom.










A few misc. pics.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

A few more.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Last ones, honest. :hypocrite:




























We then retired to the tea shop for a well deserved coffee and this cheeky little chap decided to join us. 



















A very pleasant couple of hours spent wandering through the gardens on a very warm but sadly overcast morning.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

simply stunning location and pics, sir.

you seem to have caught photographic evidence of a levitating robin. that's gotta be quite rare.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

louiswu said:


> simply stunning location and pics, sir.
> 
> you seem to have caught photographic evidence of a levitating robin. that's gotta be quite rare.


Thanks, I always knew the gardens were magical.


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

Great photo's and a great location :thumbsup:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Loving the colours. What an amazing place. I'm sorry to say i'd not even heard of the place before now either.

The robin is great. I love how brave they get when there are cakes and biscuits around


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mjolnir said:


> Loving the colours. What an amazing place. I'm sorry to say i'd not even heard of the place before now either.
> 
> The robin is great. I love how brave they get when there are cakes and biscuits around


Thanks. The gardens are in the care of the National Trust but the house belongs to Lord Aberconwy and his family and is not open to the public. This little robin was very brave as I was about 6 feet away when I took the pics.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Sancho Panza said:


> Great photo's and a great location :thumbsup:


Thanks.  It really is a stunning location and well worth a visit.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

That is superb...! If I was to take the 710 there for a visit, I would probably get hero sex for a month...!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> That is superb...! If I was to take the 710 there for a visit, I would probably get hero sex for a month...!


There will always be a welcome in Wales for you Mike.  As for the Hero sex for a month!  :swoon: These days I'd be quite happy to find a girl that would just talk dirty to me. :lol:


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Ardderchog! Lluniau hyfryd.

Great place Bodnant especially this time of year.

Well done


----------

